# First time DIY detailing my new car!



## hayhayc (Jul 8, 2019)

Bought the car last week, while waiting for delivery, start looking into detailing and coating the car to give it a good start.
Plan:
good old 2 bucket wash
Dry
Meguiar clay set to do the claying
hopefully the car is relatively new, won't need a lot of polish, will just AG super resin polish
managed to get my hands on some gtechniq crystal serum light and exo from fleebay 
will gtechniq panel wipe and then csl overnight then a layer of exo

As an amateur, am I being too ambitious?
Also don't have a garage so will be doing this in a shaded area...... might make my life difficult :S
Any suggestion regarding what I should do instead or advice is very welcomed!


----------



## Pinja (Oct 5, 2014)

SRP is a filler polish. It'll be removed by the panel wipe.

If you're going for coatings like this then you really should machine compound and polish.

Stop at SRP stage if you're using it.

I compound then polished a few cars using a DA Polisher, orange pads with m105, then white pads with m205. Panel wipe, Menzerna Powerlock then topped with Collinite 845.

Don't do ceramics without polishing as, imo, it's utterly wasted.


----------



## hayhayc (Jul 8, 2019)

thanks for reply 
any other hand polish you would recommend? i don't feel confident at all to do a machine polish tho


----------

